# Bear in Backyard w/ Cubs



## baubles (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I wanted to share this video I found with everyone! Ridiculous!

http://www.youtube.com/user/MoreThenSurvival?feature=mhee
http://www.youtube.com/user/MoreThenSurvival?feature=mhee


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Baubles.

Just a reminder, but the forum rules prohibit double posting the same messages in different parts of the site. You've posted links to this video in both the _Big Game_ and _Other Kinds of Animals_ forums.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome video though welcome to the forum!!


----------

